
Web application tracking the statues and monuments across the US and globe - nowein
https://nomorestatues.com
======
nowein
I developed a single-page web application to track the removal of statues and
monuments depicting confederates and warmongers in response to George Floyd
protests and police brutality. Any feedback is appreciated whether it be harsh
or gentle. There is also an API I created to interact with. The documentation
can be found in the Github link.

------
xxphenomxx
You're a fucking idiot.... Get a grip communist.

